# SE-R vs XE front brakes



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

is there any difference? 
what parts do i need when swapping out
calipers
rotors
pads
anythin else?


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

You should go for the NX2000, the SE-R brakes are not that much bigger than XE. THe NX rotors are wider and larger, calipers are larger and piston is bigger for clamping pressure. There are issues with the rear drum. I would replace the drums woth the discs and get an Altima master cylinder to run the NX 2000 front and rear disc. Get metal master all around pads. Thats my suggestion. Also get goodridge lines and motul fluid
Chris 92 classic


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

I've read that you need to replace the hubs to use the NX2000 brakes. I'd like to do this but dont have the time right now, or cash.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

sunnysentra said:


> *...There are issues with the rear drum...
> Chris 92 classic *


What are the issues? I have a clicking sound that has just started in the right rear.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I think what he meant by issues, that when you swap out the rear drums for the AD7HA rear discs found on SE-R's/NX/Any B13 with ABS, you have to change out the e brake cables so they'll connect to the discs and you have to swap out the rear spindles and trailing arms. Base model Sentras have the CL18VD front discs, the SE-R front discs are the AD18VE's and the NX fronts are the AD22VF's. You'll want to swap out the Master Cylinder like Crhis mentioned. Your car has the 13/16" bore MC and considering the Altima is a upgrade over the 7/8" one found in the NX an SE-R, I'd spring for the Altima MC. I second the SS lines and the RBF fluid. But for pads, I'd get OEM Nissan pads.


----------



## emeny (Jul 15, 2002)

I have a sentra XE, and I was wondering if the brakes upgrade is dificult to do, and what do I need to get from the nx2000, so I could go look it up in the junk yard ??? help...


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

i didnt do the brake swap
but i got some pro-kits/kyb gr2 installed for 180$ with a se-r spoiler
they only got 4K miles on them


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

I did the SE-R front upgrade as well as the SE-R rear upgrade. I am still using my stock MC w/ no problems. The SE-R front brakes are only slightly bigger, but if you can get the parts for cheap (OR nothing like I did), it is a worthwile upgade.


----------

